# Using military ranks at a Cub camp



## ayates (12 Apr 2006)

Wasn't sure where to put this question, this seemed the most general forum.

We are organisning a weekend Cub camp, and have decided on an Army Boot Camp theme. All the activities will be along this theme. To add to the "realism", we are planning on giving ranks to the leaders running the camp and the activities. So we would have a general, a colonel, a few majors, and a bunch of captains, lieutenants (prounced leftenent!), sargants, privates, etc. These would be used strictly during the camp, which is taking place on private property (i.e. no public wandering through).

Given that I have read here about people meeting an untimely end who impersonate military personal, I just wanted to check that nobody thinks that people would take offense to our use of the ranks.


Thanks,

Allan.
http://www.1stmerrickville.ca


----------



## davidk (12 Apr 2006)

There's a difference between just using military ranks and impersonating CF personnel. I doubt that if people went around for a weekend calling themselves corporals or captans it would upset anyone. However, it wouldn't be appropriate in a fully public setting to have a cub scout salute a leader and address him or her as Major etc.

I'd be interested in knowing just what sort of activities you plan on putting on for this event. In my head, I'm having trouble seeing cub scouts reacting favourably to the challenges of basic military training. C'mon, they're what, between 10-12 years old?


----------



## Trinity (12 Apr 2006)

Um.. its your own time, your own world, not military.

Even if someone disagrees, you can do what you want.

Do I like the idea, no not really, but not for the use of rank.  I 
just don't think the theme would take off... but I could be wrong.

Good luck with it, and have fun

Blessings


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2006)

I don't have a problem with it, just as long as it is tempered with some "good thought" beforehand.

GO MERRICKVILLE!!!!!! 

PS...get some of those lazy firefighters there to help you.... ;D


----------



## ayates (12 Apr 2006)

Ahh, you guys are the experts on military stuff, but we know the minds of 8-10 year olds  Mostly boys. The Cubs that have heard about the camp are actually tickled pink. Will it really be like what happens at basic training? Not at all. But the connection is there, and that's all the Cubs care about.

Our knowledge of basic training is mostly limited to the movies. Though we are located near the base that shall not be named and have a number of parents who belong to the organisation that shall not be named 

The activities we are having are:

- Aerial runway (zipline) - Fast escape from the enemy down a mountain (hill)
- Stretcher Carry - Making a stetcher from spars (saplings) and jackets then racing it around a course while underfire (wet sponge balls)to retrieve a wounded Cub. Medic (Cub with a red cross arm band) can try and revive the wounded (those hit with the sponges)
- Field Gun Race - Like on the Royal Tournement, dismantling a wooden field gun racing it around an obstacle course, across a mini-aerial runway, and putting it back together.
- Semaphore - Sending an encrypted message in semaphore, decoding it, and racing for the treasure.
- Pellet rifles and slingshots
- Stealth Hunt - Sneaking through the woods to a base campsite and memorising items in the camp with out being seen or heard. Defenders of the camp have wet sponge balls with which to return fire if they see/hear the Cubs.
- Making dog tags.
- Assault Course - Commando bridge, barrels to go over/through, "barbed" wire to crawl under, scaling wall to climb over, scramble net
- "Ration Pack" lunch - Not real IMPs, but a sealed lunch down up along the lines of IMPs.
- Capture the flag with water pistols.
- Rubber band pistols for all the Cubs.
- We are in the process of acquiring 300 5.56mm shell casings that will be used to hand out to the Cubs as points throughout the weekend for winning events.

Our full marketing/information package is at: http://www.1stmerrickville.ca/cubs/docs/Cub%20Area%20Camp%20Impeesa%20Information%202006-05-26.pdf

Remember, the Cubs don't mind if the things make exact sense. They just want to have fun, and we want to challenge and teach them.


Thanks,

Allan.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Apr 2006)

Sounds like you are organizing the ranks along military lines.  Way too many officers, and too few grunts.  For added realism, tell the Officer cubs they can tell the NCM ones what to do, and that any idea is a good one.  If you want to really Canadian it up, make at least one general per seven kids of any other rank. :dontpanic:


----------



## Kevin_B (12 Apr 2006)

I would think that giving out 5.56 mm casings would be more of a problem than using ranks. I believe it's illegal.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Apr 2006)

_Ahh, you guys are the experts on military stuff, but we know the minds of 8-10 year olds _ 

Insinuating that someone in the military doesn't know anything about what kids want or need should piss off the members who are parents.


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Apr 2006)

Ayates, I think you have a good idea. I am sending you a PM, with a potential issue you may face (no need to post it on a public form).


----------



## DiamondDarryl (13 Apr 2006)

Sounds like a blast! Maybe i wouldve stuck with cubs if we got to do cool stuff like that. The best thing we did was ride tubes behind snowmobiles. Have a great time Ayates and good luck


----------



## Shadow Cat (13 Apr 2006)

I think that this should be a great success.  What boy doenst want to pretend to be in the army.  You should get some camo and get them to paint up their faces as well.


----------



## ayates (13 Apr 2006)

The camo paint was considered, but we can see the problem being getting the paint all over their sleeping bags and tents. An we didn't want to have to spend a lot of time washing it off while at camp. We did think of doing it on the Sunday morning and sending them home like that for their mother's to deal with 


Allan.


----------



## Shadow Cat (13 Apr 2006)

You could also get some camo looking paint like the halloween paint.  It would be easier to get off.

Have fun.  I think that yourself and the boys are going to have a blast.


----------



## muffin (13 Apr 2006)

ayates said:
			
		

> The camo paint was considered, but we can see the problem being getting the paint all over their sleeping bags and tents. An we didn't want to have to spend a lot of time washing it off while at camp.



Babywipes... they take off face cam the best I find.

muffin


----------



## Trinity (13 Apr 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Babywipes... they take off face cam the best I find.
> 
> muffin




exactly... baby wipes are gold for taking off camo....

takes SECONDS to do.

Seriously.. go with the cam!!!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Apr 2006)

The kids will feel terribly un-army if they are not all issued bayonets.  In a pinch, you can sharpen the edges of an entrenching tool.  You will be having them dig in, aren't you?  You could probably let them off light with only four foot deep trenches, since they are not likely as tall as an adult.  Don't let them off from over head cover though, and you are never too young to learn about interlocking fields of fire.  
When I bump the kids sleeping in the neighborhood who think they are playing army, I try to make sure none of them bug out into traffic.  You might want to make sure of their crash routes.  
You should probably get lots of pyro as well.  T-sticks are pretty easy to find, and nothing breaks up the sing song circle like an arty sim.  Good times!  

[/humor]


----------



## Rhibwolf (16 Apr 2006)

Ahhh, to relish in the greatest difference betweent the CF and the Scouts - Adult Leadership! 
Good luck with your camp
PS bayonets and artysims are not a good idea. in fact, probably good idea to stay away from anything sharp while doing the events, including hunting knives.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Apr 2006)

Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> Ahhh, to relish in the greatest difference betweent the CF and the Scouts - Adult Leadership!
> Good luck with your camp
> PS bayonets and artysims are not a good idea. in fact, probably good idea to stay away from anything sharp while doing the events, including hunting knives.



Thanks for clearing that up, Lt. Commander Obvious.  Must have been the turpentine poptarts I was smoking when I posted to suggest such things and *BE SERIOUS ABOUT IT*. :


----------



## Springroll (17 Apr 2006)

All those activties sounds like their are going to be a blast!!

I hope you and those boys have a great time!


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Apr 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up, Lt. Commander Obvious.  Must have been the turpentine poptarts I was smoking when I posted to suggest such things and *BE SERIOUS ABOUT IT*. :



 :rofl:

So wait, throwing Arty sims at kids is out now? Uh oh


----------



## gaspasser (21 May 2006)

I think it's a great idea.  B-P was a Brit Major and based the organization on the military of the day.  Kids love playing army and getting dirty  ;D Not sure Arty sims is a good idea, something about Risk management rings a bell. 
That's about all I have to say about that.
rusty of the colony.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (21 May 2006)

This sounds like a blast!  Almost wish I was young again and in your Cub group.  I do agree with the other person that said you have too many officers.  Maybe go with one major or captain, couple Lt's., and sergeants or something.  Hope you all have a great time.


----------

